# US is building fence across Canadian borders



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

America....once they built a railroad, made it run, in the sun..now it's
Buddy can you spare a dime.

Heard on the news that the US Homeland security etc is planning on building
a fence across it's northern border with Canada. It will be patrolled by
drones /satellite and unmanned airborne vehicles. Border guards with guns
and dogs will protect strategic entry points.
Once they were the melting pot of the poor, the hungry, the ones seeking
freedom from injustice..now it's "Amerika 2020" Actung! Entry is forbodden!
"ve vant to see your papers...papers please! 

This reminds me of a song by Paul Simon..

"They've got a wall in China,
It's a thousand miles long,
To keep out the foreigners,
they've made it strong".....


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it to keep Canadians out or to keep Americans in?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a seam in America's hat


----------

